# Sung OH progress thread



## Sung H (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi, I'm currently grinding the OH event and sometimes 2 hands, I use CFOP for OH mainly but occasionally ZZ. As of the moment posting these my current statistics are as follows

My current goal is to reach consistent sub 17 OH as I consider myself sub 18 at the moment

I will occasionally post good averages and singles here

Additional info:
Comp OH PR single and average 16.22, 19.22
OH PB TPS: 5.20
https://youtube.com/@Pcoob (has some of my recorded solves)
I enjoy chilsung cider quite a lot


----------



## Sung H (Jan 1, 2023)

이 통계는 2023년 01월 01일 csTimer에서 자동으로 생성되었습니다.
단일: 10.79

상세 목록:
1. 10.79 L B2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 L' F2 D U R' B' L U

Pretty nice solve today, PLL skip and my first actual 10 second OH solve




 (if you want to view the solve)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2023)

Sung H said:


> 이 통계는 2023년 01월 01일 csTimer에서 자동으로 생성되었습니다.
> 단일: 10.79
> 
> 상세 목록:
> ...


Good solve,

Some observations:

Stop timer after you drop the cube.
PLL skip recognition can improve.
Try other methods like Roux.
Increase your RU gen TPS.


----------



## Sung H (Jan 2, 2023)

D R L2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F R B2 L D R2 F2 U'


z x // inspection
F R2' D z' U' F' R' z x R U' z // cross (12)
U R' U R U R' U2' R // 1st pair (8)
U2 R U R' z U' R U x' R U' R U z' // 2nd & 3rd pairs (14)
U R' U' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair (8)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // OLL 25



51STM / 9.53sec =5.35TPS
New OH PB single, and TPS!


----------

